# electrician death



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> I just received a phone call that one of our electricians has passed away at the job site. He was found unresponsive and it is unclear whether he had a heart attack or was electrocuted. I was told he was working in a control panel. The Sheriff is on site now performing an investigation. I did not know this man since he was recently hired to help during a shutdown. Thoughts to his family.


Sad either way.. thoughts and prayers.

Pete


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Either way it hits close to home.
Sorry to hear that.
Be careful especially working alone out there!


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> I just received a phone call that one of our electricians has passed away at the job site. He was found unresponsive and it is unclear whether he had a heart attack or was electrocuted. I was told he was working in a control panel. The Sheriff is on site now performing an investigation. I did not know this man since he was recently hired to help during a shutdown. Thoughts to his family.


Sad news indeed. Prayers for his family..


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Never good to hear, condolences.

Stay frosty out there.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Condolences...


~CS~


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Condolences to his family and friends,


----------



## Gob Bluth (Jul 26, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. Thoughts are with his family and co-workers.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

my condolences and those of all our guys and gals in the shop as well as our prayers go out to the families and friends


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

I am sorry to hear this. Please give my condolences to his family. 

Patrick


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

My condolences to his family and coworkers...


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

My condolences to the family and friends.

Just a question, what type of programs does the Union have set up to help out the families in these types of situations?


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Very sad to hear. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Very sad to hear.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We may not know whether it was a heart attack or electrocution for a few weeks, but either way it's sad that a man, only 51, has passed away. If it was an electrocution, then it would have been caused by 120VAC, based on the equipment he had been working on. Although, I do not know if the panel he was wiring was even energized. Either way, remind your fellow electricians not to be complacent. I know many of us have worked in energized panels and even on live circuits, but this is a good reminder that there is a danger out there and we need to take the proper precautions. Don't think because "you've done it a thousand times" or "it's only 120", that it can't have a detrimental effect. Keep your guys safe, educate them, and provide them with the knowledge and tools to be safe. There is nothing worth risking your life, except family. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> We may not know whether it was a heart attack or electrocution for a few weeks, but either way it's sad that a man, only 51, has passed away. If it was an electrocution, then it would have been caused by 120VAC, based on the equipment he had been working on. Although, I do not know if the panel he was wiring was even energized. Either way, remind your fellow electricians not to be complacent. I know many of us have worked in energized panels and even on live circuits, but this is a good reminder that there is a danger out there and we need to take the proper precautions. Don't think because "you've done it a thousand times" or "it's only 120", that it can't have a detrimental effect. Keep your guys safe, educate them, and provide them with the knowledge and tools to be safe. There is nothing worth risking your life, except family. Stay safe everyone.


keep us updated on what ya find out. sad news indeed!


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Very sad to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

Thats so sad indeed.its bad he was also working alone.my prayers to the family


----------



## ProLectric (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Our prayers go out to his family.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

An update on the man that passed away on the job site. The coroners report stated that it was from natural causes. All of our employees have the opportunity to contribute to a memorial fund and the company will match contributions. My hope is that each of our 1000 employees will do ate $50 each. I realize that it will not erase the pain for his 17yr old daughter, but hopefully it will provide assistance with any funeral costs and/or any other family needs. It doesn't matter how it happens, whether the employee is a new hire or someone who has been around for 30yrs, it is always sad to hear of a coworker passing and for the grieving family. RIP, Scott Trapp.


----------



## DennisHerfurth (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear...


----------

